# EMERSON electric EMR



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

I have been watching this one for a few months, does anyone know why it is getting tanked lately? Other than the obvious US debt and default, it has had an honest statement from a high up exec that painted a bleak outlook for the next near future...??


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Watching EMR and thinking to initiate position.... I have very light exposure to this industry and would like to have such "dividend king" (58 years of rasing dividends) in my portfolio.... it offers now about 3.15% yield... Anyone holding it?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I like it


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

gibor said:


> Anyone holding it?


Yeah, took a position in it back in mid Sept. Down about 7.5% so far is USD Terms (Probably up in relative $CAD)

It showed up on one of my screens, looked like a good buy and I took a smallish position. Still looks like a good buy, and the Dividend P/O ratio is about 56% (as per yahoo finance) so it's in a good position to at least leave the Div as is for the time being.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I was eyeing it up earlier this month. Opted for AT&T instead. Only reason I went with the T:US was higher yield and, more importantly for me, sector exposure. If I had more $$$ to throw at the market I would consider initiating a position. 

Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> I was eyeing it up earlier this month. Opted for AT&T instead. Only reason I went with the T:US was higher yield and, more importantly for me, sector exposure. If I had more $$$ to throw at the market I would consider initiating a position.
> 
> Cheers


I also added to T:NYSE about month ago and initiated position in UL ... still have cash , so had limit buy for EMR at $58 (when yield = 3.25%) -> but it didn't go so far down...so far 

btw, I hold T:NYSE in LIRA (where I cannot contribute $)....have a little bit cash left... will add more T if it falls to 32's or will add JNJ on pullback ...


----------

